# Regenwasser & Gartenteich



## KamiSchami (6. Juni 2006)

hiho, mein gartenteich wird direkt über den regen gespeisst, spreich die regenrinne der einen dachseite mündet direkt im teich.... nun hab ich hie rim forum irgendwie zwischen den zeilen gelesen, das regenwasser viele nährstoffe hat. mag sein das ich da was falsch verstanden habe. bitte klärt mich mal auf. danke gruss kami


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Regenwasser & Gartenteich*

Servus Kami

Wenn ich die Post`s über dieses Thema richtigverstanden habe ist Regenwasser natürlich Nährstoffreich.
Aber darum gings glaube ich garnicht, sondern darum das man das Wasser nicht direkt von den Dachflächen in den Teich leitet, denn dadurch kommt sehr viel Schmutz von den Dachziegeln mit in den Teich. 
Dieser Schmutz ist eben nicht sehr gut für die Wasserquali im Teich.

tschüss Helmut


----------



## KamiSchami (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Regenwasser & Gartenteich*

hi, ok, es läuft in sonen ibc kanister 1000l, bei bedarf pumpe ich dann ab in den teich... gruss kami


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Regenwasser & Gartenteich*

Servus Kami

Ist schon o.k, was du machst. 
Nur bedenke das du damit, auch wenn die Schmutzpartikel im Kanister absinken und du nur "reines Wasser" abpumpst, auch in diesem Wasser noch gelöste Stoffe befinden, die dein Teichwasser verunreinigen.

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle nur mit Leitungs- oder Brunnenwasser (wenn Nitrat-mäßig getestet) den Teich nachfüllen.

tschüss Helmut


----------



## KamiSchami (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Regenwasser & Gartenteich*

wie schauts aus wenn ich das wasser noch über nen wasserfilter (kerzenfilter) laufen lasse ? gruss kami


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Regenwasser & Gartenteich*

Kann ich dir leider nichts dazu sagen, da ich so einen Filter nicht kenne.
Bin aber sicher das sich dazu noch einige Spezis hier melden werden.

tschüss Helmut


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Regenwasser & Gartenteich*

Hallo Kami,

normalerweise ist Regenwasser absolut nährstoffarm. Es entsteht ja durch die Verdunstung der Wassermoleküle. Dabei bleiben die gelösten Stoffe z.B. in der immer kleiner werdenden Pfütze zurück. (Macht man sich bei der Salzgewinnung an den Meeren zunutze)
Da aber die wenigsten Leute vor dem Regenfall eine saubere Dachfläche haben, wäscht der Regen den Dreck (Staub-feine Erde u.a.) und damit auch die im Staub vorhandenen Nährstoffe  vom Dach in den Teich.
Einige Nährstoffe lösen sich im Wasser recht schnell auf. Also hilft das Absetzen in einem Wasserfass nur bedingt.
Die m.M.n. beste Lösung wäre es, wenn man die ersten Liter (Menge kommt auf die Dachfläche und Regenhäufigkeit an) für Blumengießwasser oder ins Abwasser weglaufen läßt und dann den Rest für den Teich nimmt. Ein glasierter Ziegel auf dem Dach wirkt sicherlich auch schon Wunder!
Aber bitte denk daran, dass eine ausschließliche Ergänzung mit Regenwasser (wenn dann auch noch der Teich des Öfteren dabei überläuft) zu einem Absenken von Kh und Gh führt! Sollte die Kh in den kritischen Bereich unterhalb von 3° dH fallen empfiehlt es sich mit Muschelkalk (im Filter) oder kalkhaltigem Gestein (im Teich) gegenzusteuern! 
Ansonsten droht über kurz oder lang ein Säuresturz.

Was soll der Kerzenfilter bewirken?


----------



## Kalle (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Regenwasser & Gartenteich*

Hallo miteinander, hallo Anett,

habe deinen Beitrag und auch die anderen hier sehr genau gelesen. 

Habe mein Dach letztes Jahr mit diesen lasierten Ziegeln gedeckt, und fange (aber nicht mit dem Kescher)   das Regenwasser in 2  1100 l Tanks auf, und pumpe das bei Bedarf in den Teich. (Nehme ausschließlich Regenwasser)

Bau gerade meinen Bachlauf mit Jura-Kalk-Steinen. So. Jetzt pumpt ja die Pumpe  (ich nicht  ) das 'Wasser hoch, und es läuft - plätscher, plätscher - durch den Bachlauf, und über die Steine. 

Eigentlich müßte das mit den Wasserwerten dann ja hinhauen...

Oder ???  

grüße 

morphantro


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Regenwasser & Gartenteich*

Hi,

ich würde den Einsatz kalkhaltigen Gesteins nicht übertreiben!
Wenn Du die Steine fest einbaust, kannst Du bei einer zu hohen Kh nicht mehr gegensteuern. 
Dann wachsen z.B. einige Teichpflanzen einfach nicht mehr richtig-so wie bei mir.


----------



## bonsai (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Regenwasser & Gartenteich*

Moin,
es gibt im Fachhandel Einbauteile für die Regenfallrohre, die nur bei starken Regenfällen das Wasser in einen Auffangteich leiten sollen, dann ist der Dreck schon abgespült und nur das weiche, aber saubere Wasser wird in die Behälter oder den Teich geleitet.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## gabi (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Regenwasser & Gartenteich*

Hi,

in meinen Teich kommt auch nur Regenwasser. Zum einen das was so reinregnet und im Sommer immer mal wieder aus der Zisterne. Dass das auf die Dauer die KH unGH runterdrückt ist mir klar. Kann ich, um das auszugleichen, auch einfach Muschelschalen, die ich am Rhein finde, reinwerfen? Sollte ich die dann besser vorher etwas zerkleinern? Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt kein kalkhaltiges Gestein ausser Marmor. 

 Meine Fensterbänke häng ich da aber nicht rein.


----------

